# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Mega Mart Sunday Hours

## monica

Hi All,

We will be flying to Montego Bay on a Sunday and taking private taxi to Negril.  Is Mega Mart open on Sunday and if so what are the hours?  Also, will private drivers accomodate us to stop and shop on a Sunday?  Thanks

----------

